

Alderney looks to cash in on virtual Bitcoins with Royal Mint reality - adventured
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/4903fc9a-591f-11e3-a7cb-00144feabdc0.html

======
adventured
Google is the best option to get through their pay wall

Short snip:

"The tiny Channel Island of Alderney is launching an audacious bid to become
the first jurisdiction to mint physical Bitcoins, amid a global race to
capitalise on the booming virtual currency.

"The three-mile long British crown dependency has been working on plans to
issue physical Bitcoins in partnership with the UK’s Royal Mint since the
summer, according to documents seen by the Financial Times."

